# The Season Is Winding Down



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Get out there while you can, it's a long wait from February to October. There are still ducks to be had and only one week to go before duck season closes. -)O(- Good luck!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Great lookin birds!!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Great wad of birds Fowlmouth. Love those Cinnys.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

That hen mallard is a mounter as well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

NothinButGreen said:


> That hen mallard is a mounter as well.


Not quite the hen spoony I was looking for but a decent bird anyway. :mrgreen:


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> NothinButGreen said:
> 
> 
> > That hen mallard is a mounter as well.
> ...


There's always next season :lol:


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

B A utifull Cinnys


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

manzquad said:


> B A utifull Cinnys


You forgot the e


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice job on the cinnies


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice cinnys, I shot 2 like that last week, but i'v already got one mounted from last year, you should do the same


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Check out those Cinny's......


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't see a lot of cinnamon teal early in the season, but the last 2 weeks has been crazy with them. I had a nice little flock of 40 birds sitting on the water 30 yards away, I just let them sit there and enjoyed watching them. The mallards that flew over weren't so lucky though.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I didn't see a lot of cinnamon teal early in the season, but the last 2 weeks has been crazy with them. I had a nice little flock of 40 birds sitting on the water 30 yards away, I just let them sit there and enjoyed watching them. The mallards that flew over weren't so lucky though.


Since you evidently don't like shooting cinnamon teal, I'm sure you wouldn't mind telling me where they are, would you? :O•-:

I've been trying to get one all January but haven't even seen one yet. I've been doing well on the hen shovelers though.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice shooting there buddy.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Those are some great lookin' birds! This cold weather finally iced up my last productive spot, so I'm hanging it up for the year........my wife will be happy.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Nice, Congratulations! Haven't lost your touch one bit.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Longgun said:


> Very Nice, Congratulations! Haven't lost your touch one bit.


Thanks!
It has been a fun year.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There are still plenty of ducks out there. Get em' while you can, only 3 days left.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Only 2 days left.......


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Dude!!! Look at that hen spooner!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

NothinButGreen said:


> Dude!!! Look at that hen spooner!


he be nice to him.He love shooting spooneys. You should have seen him Jumping up and down when he got her. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> NothinButGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Dude!!! Look at that hen spooner!
> ...


Dustin, I just wish I could have got 6 more of them. I want a flock of hen spoonies for the wall! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > NothinButGreen said:
> ...


I know you did. We tryed. Maybe tomorrow you can get it done if not next year. :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

One more day folks. Get out there tomorrow and shoot some ducks.


----------

